# Outraged by Div. of Watercraft!!!



## Petey1200 (Oct 1, 2004)

Took a trip this morning to Findley Lake to do a little fishing and the trip was not a good one. We started off at about 8 a.m. at one of the launch ramps and was out about 15 minutes before we heared the cackle of a diesel truck idling by the ramp loading up a boat. It turned out to be an officer with the Division of Watercraft loading up his boat with a 15 hp outboard on the back which he just got off the lake with. Keep in mind, the lake is electric motors only (which I did not see on HIS boat.) We came back at about 1 o'clock all the time listening to his truck idling at the boat ramp. That's 5 hours of letting the truck run wasting fuel that's not cheap now a days!! And you'll never guess how they decide to pay for it... By issuing citations for not having PFD on board!!! Not from the cost of fishing licenses or boat registrations but by sitting there waiting to jump on board to do "safety checks" and get you for every little thing they can!! I don't think they should be harassing us because we didn't have PFDs in a lake where you aren't going more than 5 mphs!!! I'll find out later this week just how much money this is gonna cost me and how much of idle time I paid for. ODNR is gonna get a nasty call from me about this. Granted I did break the law but the ONLY reason I can come up with for Colonel Klink wasting fuel is he would have sweat too much harassing me. Thanks for letting me vent fellas and if you're as outraged as I am, please let ODNR know how they waste our money!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had my own prob, but it involved a speeding ticket I got (*THE DAY AFTER THE "PAY TO PARK" ITEM WAS SHOT DOWN*, not that it matters but I had a clean record, no tickets, no accidents, etc...) & the Parks div not watercraft. I lost all respect for OHIO DIV OF WATERCRAFT/ODNR a while back. We were at a lake that had a speed limit, clearly posted on signs @ the dock, well there were jerks that seemed to be racing on the water. I found a game warden in the parking lot, told him what is/was happening, he told me "Yea they do it all the time, acting like they're racing, but I dont monitor that, that would be Div of Watercraft". Okay...... they KNOW it goes on, but dont monitor it? a law is a law right? Why in the sam hell do they monitor speeding tickets on park property then? To top it off the officer that caught me was running radar just outside a campground on park proerty. I tought the speed limit was different, to make it even better, the officer flat out told me that she wasnt sure where the speed limit sign was posted at. This sort of told me, that for the state it was nothing but a $ matter. They were out to make $. It was a Friday around noon. I dont blame that officer, she gets her intructions from someone higher, with that being said, both you & I were in the wrong: we both didnt obey the law. We were guility, now both stories have other details surrounding them, but the bottom line is we were wrong. Do I think it's about $, yes I do or we would have each got warnings. You could have saved your life w/ a life jacket, & I guess I could have endangoured someones elses life by going that whopping 30 miles an hours in a 25, or whatever it was. By the way in Clark Co my fine was $175, if I fought it that would have been an $80 court fee, plus a 1/2 day off work., with the chance that I'd still have to pay the $175 fine. So in my situation it would have been nuts to fight it. Hope your situation turns out better than mine did.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Individuals from the state do see this site, so maybe this will get to them. Who knows.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi.
Lost two Friends this year that would still be here if they had PFC's on.One in a Canoe and one trolling in calm water.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think a game warden has jurisdiction to enforce speed limits, but I could be wrong.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a good point. I'm nto sure either come to think of it. I sure know that an ODNR Officer can though (the hard way)  What really bothered me was when the Game Warden said he knew about it. That just hit me the wrong way.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Enforceing Water craft laws Ohio revized code (orc 1547.63) Within the area of their jurisdiction,every sheriff,deputy sreriff,marshal,deputy marshal,municipal police officer,township police constable,game protector,park or conservancy district officer,and other law enforcement officer may enforce the state watercraft laws and has the authority to stop,inspect and board any recreational vessel. So if you tell any park ranger what is going on he does have the right to do something about it if he wants to dont let them tell you other wise. Good Fishin Fishguy


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

So, you didn't know that you needed a PFD?

https://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/laws/powerboat.htm

MARBLEHEAD -- Life jackets and an emergency engine shut-off switch may have saved the lives of two fishermen thrown from a moving boat Friday near the lighthouse, U.S. Coast Guard officers said.
The pair, who were competing in the BASS Sandusky Northern Open tournament, were and treated and released for injuries Friday morning at Magruder Hospital, said Kim Jessup, BASS spokeswoman.
Aron Wessels, 35, Watervliet, N.Y., likely suffered a broken right rib, said Paul Gimple, petty officer for U.S. Coast Guard, Marblehead station. Mitchell Rhoton, 23, Indianapolis, had minor injuries, Gimple said.
Both were wearing life jackets, Gimple said.
"With that kind of injury, (Wessels) could have drowned without that life jacket," Gimple said. "These guys did exactly what they're supposed to do."
The fishermen left the Sandusky boat launch at 6:30 a.m. aboard Wessels' 21-foot Triton bass boat, Jessup said. The vessel was traveling at 60 mph, a normal speed for sport-fishing boats, when its steering failed, said Petty Officer Shawn McNerney, who led the team that rescued the pair.
The boat, which has an open top and no cabin, then made a sharp 90-degree turn and dumped the two into the lake, Gimple said.
"There's nothing they could have done about it," Gimple said. "It doesn't seem like there was any kind of neglect on anyone's part in this."
Wessels, who was driving, was wearing a kill switch, a device that clips the driver to the throttle. If the driver moves too far away from the steering wheel, the switch automatically turns off the engine and stops the boat, Gimple said.
"Without it, it could have possibly run them over," McNerney said.
An unidentified person who was near the lighthouse saw the accident and called 911 at 6:50 a.m., Gimple said. Coast Guard officers arrived at the scene seven minutes later, he said.
Meanwhile, Greg Caine, 39, Fort Wayne, Ind., a Good Samaritan competing in the fishing tournament, picked up Wessels less than a mile off the Marblehead lighthouse, McNerney said. Rhoton swam back to the boat, which stayed upright, Gimple said.
Caine told McNerney he saw a big blast of water in the air and knew something was wrong. Wessels was laying on the back of Caine's boat when Coast Guard officers arrived, McNerney said.
"(Wessels) was shivering," McNerney said. "He was definitely shaken up. He could barely move."
Caine and the officers went to nearby Bay Point Marina where officers wrapped Wessels in a blanket and used a splint to move him off the boat and into an ambulance, McNerney said.
The Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Watercraft, anchored Wessels' boat by the light house and later took it to Sandusky, Gimple said. The craft, which had little damage, was released to Wessels Friday afternoon.
Wessels, Rhoton and Caine could not be reached for comment.
Coast Guard officers were very pleased with the rescue operation, Gimple said.
The call for assistance came when they were getting dressed or in the shower, a difficult time to mobilize a team quickly, he said. They were out the door and in the rescue boat in four minutes, and the fishermen were on land in 35 minutes.
"As the Coast Guard, we really strive for that," Gimple said.
Originally published July 16, 2005


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

About two months ago, I was at Dixie marine. What I saw upset me so much that I wasn't sure I would post it. After introducing the "Pay to Park" policy, which I will admit I would have paid, I thought the DNR needed the $ for enforcement. I want safe waters to fish. But the state just wanted more $. I want officers who work hard and care, and I have run into too few of those. It's like many other state agencies. 

While I was at Dixie, a state watercraft officer pulled in. I wondered why, and soon found out. Dixie was pulling one of the river boats out of the shop. Not for repairs, but replacement of its engines. Now, if the state has money issues, how is it that they can afford two brand new 250 Verados? Oh, I'm sure someone wise guy will say they did it to say money on gas, or protect the environment, blah blah blah (don't forget they don't pay sales tax either). But if you have any idea how a non-profit works, which the state is, you know you spend it all or you don't get it next year. They spend, spend, spend.

People are mad about it, but they don't know what to do. We aren't taxpayers, we never have been. The state is a tax taker. If we were tax payers we would pay them. 

I wish there were more officers, only better ones. But the state breeds apathy and laziness. They've had it too good for too long.

Eric


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Also I'm not sure what they are paid but I would adventure to guess that it isn't much. I've had to chance to talk to quite a few park officers at Alum creek and have also dealt with the guys down at griggs. I've got to say that I appreciate all of them and what they do. They are anything but lazy. I know that they have even helped guys track/drag deer out at Alum on there own time.

I hate getting a ticket as much as the next guy. Although if you get one it is your fault not the guy writing you the ticket.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

PFD's are required in all boats, doesn't have anything to do with speed. Even at a slow speed if someone ran into you & knocked you out, you would float, hopefully with your head above water, if not, at least it wound make it easy to recover your body. A few years ago they shut down the upper end(North Pool)of Caesar's Creek lake to dredge for a body for about 3 days. He was swimming, just a kid. I think of him everytime I see the water intake.
Anyway, same as anywhere, we make mistakes, then complain about it. I got a parking ticket for $40 3-4 weeks ago. I was in a truck loading spot, but I was actually parked for 2 hours. It hurts, but I paid it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

At the risk of sounding like a prude I will add this. If you would have followed the law all would be okay. Granted the PFD violations add revenue to the state but let's not forget why the PFD law is there (and all safety regulations for that matter). I know you said you were not going faster than 5 MPH but can you guarantee that nobody else will? And can you guarantee that nobody will fall overboard? Or that your boat will not take on water and sink in the middle of the lake? Or that nobody will hit your boat? A lot of other folks who are no longer with us probably thought they could guarantee it.

I have been through only a few safety inspections in my boat but every time the people conducting the inspection were courteous and helpful. I personally like the peace of mind that i get from knowing that I have all of my safety equipment intact. I then feel like I have done everything I can which is a big vote of confidence for me when hauling my 3 boys around.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel it is my responsibility as the operator of a watercraft to have the required safety equipment on board. I'm sure a fine will serve as a reminder to comply with the law and may save someone's life in the future.

Too many children with threir minds on having fun to warrant speeding in a park. 

I have met and spoke with many Wildlife and Watercraft Officers through the years and can only recall one instance when he/she was anything but considerate and pleasant. 



stilesp said:


> I hate getting a ticket as much as the next guy. Although if you get one it is your fault not the guy writing you the ticket.


WELL SAID STILESP!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I happy to see them out there nailing you guys for no PFD's and such.
It serves you right to get the citation for it.
The law clearly states there must be at least 1 PFD for every person on board.
It does not matter if you are on a 500 HP lake or a speed limit lake or a electric motor lake. You can fall over board at any of these types of lakes and get in real trouble if you become tangled in lake grasses and weeds.
I happy to see them there. And happy they are nailing you guys for not having the proper safety gear on board.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Keep in mind, the lake is electric motors only (which I did not see on HIS boat.)


 One of their duties is to save your butt when your boat capsizes in the middle of the lake. Still want them to use electric motors only? Sounds like sour grapes to me. I've also been cited by the ODNR on a few occasions and it's more embarrassing than anything else.


----------



## Put To Pasture (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry Petey1200 but no sympathy from here. You do not have to be moving to go in the water. Two buddies and I were swamped by a much larger boat and sunk. The pfd's were under the bow and went down with the boat. I was taking on water myself when someone closeby fished us out of the water.
I bet you will have the required pfd's in the future but will store them as I did rather than put one on. You can now get some that are inflated when you are in the water. You think they do not look cool, get some fishing patches glued on for decoration and look like a pro fishermann while being safe.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Have the required safety equipment and you won't be cited. What would happen if there were no officer there, you were on the lake, and went in with no PFD and someone drowned? Would you put up a poll asking why no officers do safety checks?

Easiest way to avoid a citation of any kind is to not violate the laws. 

Be safe out there. Too many preventable deaths....


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

No sympathy from me either. PFD's should be the first thing in a boat! Not having them in the boat is just plain stupid!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There was also a reference to the DNR boat having a larger motor. At least in my experience this is not uncommon. One of the reasons for this is that the DNR boat is used in several bodies of water and many times all in the same day. They may or may not be using the larger motor on the restricted waters but on the non-restricted they need it. And as someone else mentioned, if there is an emergency on the water you want them to be able to get there in a timely manner.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I dont agree w/ no having PFD's either, but calling a fellow OGF mbr, not to mention a former USMC Leatherneck STUPID is probally not the best way to handle this. Maybe Petey is new to boating or somethign liek that. We could probally help more by telling him & everyone else WHY PFD's are important. And maybe he just forgot them this time, who knows. I know that I once forgot my Air Horn , so right before putting in I had to go & get another one.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

people dont get tickets for not breaking rules. plain and simple.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No one called him stupid. It was a general statement made in a general way.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I did not catch the USMC avatar when I made my post. However, enen if I did it would not have changed my post. If he had any boating training in the Marine then I am sure they would have also stressed the importance of PFD's. I did not see this as anyone calling Petey "stupid" but merely stating that lack of PFD's was a careless mistake that he or anyone should pay a fine for. I hope that Petey does not take our comments in any way but that.

Also, it is rather obvious that many folks do not appreciate the DNR officers being given such a negative reputation, especially given the situation.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I was hasseled eary this year for not wearing an inflateble pdf but I had he reg type in the boat also!No I do not feal sorry for anyone that does not have them on board & gets a ticket.Bet you take them with ya next time!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

There's no doubt about it,at times they can be a real pita,but imagine how crazy our lakes would be without them.I for one feel(and voted)there's no where near enough of them.I've only been ticketed once,I was a couple miles an hour over the posted speed limit on an area lake,the posted speed is 10,and I doubt if I was even doing 13,although I was pissed at the time,the marker didn't say 13,it said 10,so however petty it seemed,I was outside the law.If you take your boat out on a public lake and you're not carrying all of the proper safety equipment and you get busted for it,not only is the officer doing his/her job,they may be saving your life.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I stop an officer at the begining of each year and ask them to inspect my boat so i can get my sticker and get it out of the way and so i know i didn't forget anything. They have always been kind and curtious and helpful. Once you have your sticker and they see that and a life jacket laying on the deck they will pretty much leave you alone. Petey1200 I understand your frustration but a pdf is an important item no matter what the speed or lake conditions. And the motor size in my opinion is doesn't matter as they are required to be all over any lake at a monements notice. Now i will agree with you on a truck sitting running for over 2hrs is unecessary. And a waste of gas. The officer could have walked around or hung out at the ramp with out the truck running. But The gas budget for the state has to be huge think about all the state vehicles that sit and run. Police, politicians, fire, ems, odnr, etc. That is one of the reasons they did a cut back i believe a cpl years ago on state issued vehicles.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Running the A/C requires the running the engine. If one of us were a state employee (who also pay taxes I might add) and our duties required us to sit at a place, would most of you not keep the engine running to have the A/C on? 

I'd rather have the rangers at the ramps than at the station where they can protect us from ourselves. I had a watercraft officer thank my son and I on the water Saturday for having our life jackets on (he's under 12 so mandatory)...while fishing and adrift. Guess they haven't seen it before, they actually came up close to get a good look.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been hasseled while hunting by the dnr but still think there should be more of them out there. As far as the pfds go I make my kids wear them in our 1/3 acre pond no matter what if we are out in the canoe. I have gone swimming unexpectedly more than once and was gald I was wearing mine!!! I know of one instance that I will bet the farm that I would not be here right now without it!!!!


----------



## Petey1200 (Oct 1, 2004)

I understand how important a PDF is to most of you, HOWEVER, just touching the tip of the political iceburg, There is NO reason why 1. This should be a $150 fine for a first time offense (I called today to see how much it is) 2. Seat belt offenses for both driver and passenger is $100 (60 driver, 40 passenger) 3. We are in a state where helmets are not required equipment while riding on a motorcycle. The latter 2 are laws for our protection yet the helmet is not required and the fine for seatbelts is far less than this. MY WHOLE POINT IS... I know I didn't have the required equipment, I am guilty and will pay the fine. I was as courtious to the officer as he was to me, so there was NO reason, in my opinion, that issuing a simple written warning would have gotten his point across! I don't have any tickets or any prior convictions that would have given him the idea that I break the law all the time. This is a country where we have a right to make decisions for ourselves, and as long as I'm not hurting anybody else, what's the point of these laws other than collecting additional revenues??


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree that $150.00 for a first offense (on an adult) is abusive.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to see more out on the lakes. No pitty from me. The Man may have saved your life unless your a slow learner and don't put them in your boat the next time you take to the water.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rather get a ticket ,than knocking on your door and telling your folks about your demise and seeing you on the news. usmc.means you should know better. disipline is the key.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never met a DOW/DNR officer yet that I didn't like and respect. Give us more of them and give the ones we have a huge raise!

I tend to think that there was more to this scenario than we are hearing at this time, because of my past histories with all of them. However I did run into a Geneva State Park Ranger one time that was a little hard to take with his flaunting of authority, but even he was following the letter of the law.

Some of the police patrol boats I've run across have also been a little on the sour side. (Probably the same one Lundy ran into).


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

everyone has covered the pfd thing pretty well, it up to the boater to know what he needs on the boat if you don't have it and get a visit from an officer you deserve a ticket. put them on your boat could save your life some day. as far as his 15 hp motor ( most i see have a 25hp) they need it. if he had a trolling motor he would be out there for hours traveling between boats and if someone is in trouble they need the speed to get to the party in trouble.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to agree that the $150 seems excessive when comparing to other violations. However I still think the fine was warranted just that the state may be a bit high on their amount of fine.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Petey, don't feel bad. I had the same thing happen to me this past Spring. I had been fishing from my smaller boat alone and had one life jacket in it at that time. I took my buddy with me one day and forgot to put a second life jacket in the boat. Sure enough we got checked . Even though mine wasn't an intentional infraction I was fined $105.00 . The fine for not having the jacket is only $15.00 the rest is court costs to the municipal court even though I didn't have to appear. The ranger was a young guy and I figured at the time an older ranger may have warned me and made me get off the lake with no fine but I don't know if that would be the case or not. This was the first time I had ever been cited for anything in either of my boats. I found out later that the fine could have been as high as $250.00 . I found that out from the guy in charge of our local division of watercraft office. I think the main reason for this though was that it was on Friday the 13th. Always remember this rule of thumb: "Never go fishing on Friday the 13th."


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder if these officers are just testing to see if they can fine us for something that isn't illegal. For instance, I was at Acton Lake last summer and while I was pulling my boat out an officer comes over and says that she is going to perform a saftey equiptment check. No problem, I had everything. Then she asks to see my registration and my drivers lisense, so I hand them to her, she goes over to her SUV and hops in and comes back a minute later and states that she is going to write me a ticket because I do not have the boater education certificate. As she was writing, I had to inform her that you do not need this course if you are in a boat with less than 10hp and less than 14', which i met both criteria, she looked at me dumbfoundedly, then opened up her rule book which she was going to hand me and looked it up. Sure enough I was right, but she was still farely rude after she ripped up the ticket. Makes you wonder if these folks know all of the rules?????

J


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong guys...... but even if your in a bigger boat, & above a certai age, you still dont have to have that certificate do you? It doesnt matter to me either way, I'm 28 & have a "14ft" tracker w/ a 9.9HP.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

Petey1200 said:


> ..... This is a country where we have a right to make decisions for ourselves, and as long as I'm not hurting anybody else, what's the point of these laws other than collecting additional revenues??




The point is that if something happens out on the water you are not just hurting yourself (unlike seat belts or helmets where you are the only one who will be hurt), you are putting the lives of the officers or just everyday boaters in danger if they have to risk themselves to get in and pull you out. As far as warnings or lesser fines go, it defeats the purpose, in order for the lesson to be learned the punishment needs to be something you'll remember. What would the officers boss tell his wife if next week he drowns trying to save your butt? Sorry about your loss maybe now we'll issue tickets to everyone because we just gave him a warning a few days ago. Now maybe you would have heeded a warning, but how does the officer know that. The only way to be sure is to make you remember that the next time out. PFDs are no different from body armor, you put yourself and the others who depend on you, or would have to save you, at risk by not putting them on, any former or active Marine would agree with this. Pay the fine learn your lesson and be happy someone cared enough about your personal safety to be out there checking up on all of us.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Only a small portion of the $150 goes to ODNR general fund if any.

If I was in charge of the officers, I would have them issue citations for no PFD as was done.

I go over and over all the safety items when I have passengers. Still I know something unforseen could happen.

Also could it be 1 citation for each passenger without a PFD ?

...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

The law is the law, laws are in place to save lives, the cost is a lot worse if you go overboard and drown. I did not agree to pay $130.00 for going through a stop sign in Cleveland, but then I think, what if a kid had been in the intersection or another car.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32261



> Oliver was rescued by Greg Edwards of Norris City, Ill. a fellow
> fisherman in the tournament who assisted rescue workers for several hours Saturday. The fishing tournament went on as scheduled Saturday.
> Clark said life jackets were in the boat, but Earl wasnt wearing one.
> Clark handled the drowning of a Paducah man two weeks ago on Kentucky Lake. He said that victim, Lamont Settles, 35, wasnt wearing a life jacket either.
> "Anytime youre on the water, life jackets have to be on if theyre going to save lives," Clark said. "A lot of times we find out theyre not worn. We want to see more of them on than we want to see them laying on the inside of the boat."


http://www.uscats.org/Paducah_July_2005.htm


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

a couple of GFO'ers (at the time) when he was tossed from his boat into the water. A good PFD would have helped him immensely and wearing a kill switch would have helped as well. He did neither and by only a very quick-minded boater and a very a strong hand was he saved from drownng. ( A few river rats here will remember that cool October day.) He was not cited as there was no officer there and he paid no fine, but he almost paid for his lack of safety with his life. 

Who goes out fishing or boating saying to themselves, "you know, I think I'll sink today. I'd better wear my PFD." No, what normally happens is that something completely unexpected happens and you wind up over the side somehow. ( I think I just talked myself into a set of SOSpenders. LOL) PFDs are an absolute MUST in a boat. Wearing a kill switch is absolutely necessary. You may fall out and float but your boat may come at me and hit me or kill me. You have the responsibility for your boat and your passengers. 

UFM82

The guy was taken back to his truck at the ramp and was fine. He was literally a foot from death.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember that day. I thought his boat did stop though. I don't remember anything about it running away. Not saying it didn't, just don't recall that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

OK, PFD's are a good idea and so are seat belts. But I don't wear a seatbelt and I don't need the ODNR telling me what is good for me.
If I want to risk my own life it shouldn't be the business of anyone else.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

> If I want to risk my own life it shouldn't be the business of anyone else.



yeah but it's everyone else's tax dollars that have to pay for the search and rescue. remember those people who got caught on the ice by oak harbor last winter? it's not the DNR's business what people do until something happens, they have to be rescued, costs them nothing and the tax payers a couple grand because of someone's ignorance or lack of obeying simple laws.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to pick a side here, but I have a couple questions:

#1.) How many of us wear there seat belts all the time?

#2.) How many of us just keep the PFD in the boat & not on their persons?

I for one dont wear my seat belt all the time & I also usually dont wear my PFD, but always have it in the boat. All these stories are making me rethinking that, I gues I shouldbe wearing it.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I have been hasseled while hunting by the dnr but still think there should be more of them out there. As far as the pfds go I make my kids wear them in our 1/3 acre pond no matter what if we are out in the canoe. I have gone swimming unexpectedly more than once and was gald I was wearing mine!!! I know of one instance that I will bet the farm that I would not be here right now without it!!!!


The DNR would probably leave you alone if you didnt look so damm suspicious.
You make your kids wear a life jacket in your own 1/3 acre pond ( good idea), but cross to bluegrass Island by yourself when the river is high without nothing but Clarence watching?????   :C :C


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I will vote FOR on a ny bill that states you must wear a PFD during the Walleye run. Man, thats freakin nuts! I went one time & man I didnt know If I'd ever be seen again!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You got me there Irish. That was pretty stupid but if I remember correctly you were not to far behind me after you heard it was FISH ON !!!! I think after all this discussion I'll have a pfd in the truck for those difficult situations next year!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong guys...... but even if your in a bigger boat, & above a certai age, you still dont have to have that certificate do you? It doesnt matter to me either way, I'm 28 & have a "14ft" tracker w/ a 9.9HP.


_Boating Education Requirement
(ORC 1547.05)
No person born on or after January 1, 1982, shall operate a powercraft powered by more than 10 horsepower unless the operator has received a certificate for successful completion of either of the following:

A boating course approved by the National Association of State Boating Law Administrators (NASBLA); 
A proficiency examination approved by the Ohio Division of Watercraft._

Looks like ya got it right!

As far as wearing seat belts and pfd's, I'm the exception.....I *always* wear my seat belt in a vehicle and *always* wear my PFD in a boat.









I usually get my boat sticker early in the year, but missed the officers at the ramp during this year's boat safety week. On Fathers Day this year, I had my wife and three kids out for a day of swimming and tubing. We decided to travel from one ski zone to another and needed to go through a no wake zone by a marina to get there. So, I throttle down to the appropriate speed and enter the no wake area. About twenty yards in, my wife says 'I think that guy is yelling something at you'. I turn and see an officer. He yells that I cannot tow my son through the no wake zone.

Now this is BS IMO. I can go ripping all over the lake with other boats going all directions at a variety of speeds, but I cannot tow him through an area where everyone should be going extremely slow?

Anyway, I stop the boat and pull in the 35' of rope and load Logan into the boat. As I'm doing this, the officer pulls alongside and inquires about my capacity plate. I tell him that it's 930 lbs. He asks how many people...I say 4. He says he is going to do a boat safety inspection.

When he gets to the distress signals, I show him my flares. He checks them and informs me that they expired in April of this year. I usually have a flag also, but it was in my tackle box at home.

He then informs me that I cannot exceed either one of the capacity plate ratings. Now I weigh 135, my wife weighs 115, my oldest daughter weighs 90, my next daughter weighs 70, and Logan weighs 45 lbs. So we have 455 lbs in human weight, another 96 lbs in motor weight, another 80 in battery and fuel tank, and some beach towels, toys and snacks. We had at most 660 lbs total weight out of the 930 which is stamped on the plate. That doesn't matter. We had 5 people...end of discussion.

So then, he had found me to be out of compliance on three items. (all of which I was not aware of) 1.) over capacity 2.) no distress signal 3.) towing through a no wake zone.

Ya wanna guess what he did.....

He gave me a floating key chain and my copy of the inspection. He then said that he didn't see any harm in us staying out and said have a nice day.

Ya wanna guess why I think he gave me a pass....

Every one of us had our PFD on.

That officer on that day was more interested in our well being than writing citations. I thanked him about a dozen times and we had a blast the rest of the day.


----------

